
C2: Why We Hate Lisp - setra
http://wiki.c2.com/?WhyWeHateLisp
======
jwilk
Archived copy that doesn't require JS:

[https://archive.fo/Cm3DR](https://archive.fo/Cm3DR)

------
codr4life
Because we don't understand it, period.

